# Flounder 1/7/12



## DinoDave (Jun 18, 2010)

Ended up with 23 flounder, a scamp and a good amberjack

http://youtu.be/Row91MlhiMc


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Cool video!


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Awesome. By far my favorite spear fishing is flounder diving with a pole spear


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice video. I need to find that man flounder sometime.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice haul!
How deep we're you guys?

I've shot about five of them buggers so far and have never taken one to the boat. They spin around the shaft, go crazy and wreck the viz, but every time time I pull the spear shaft back they swim away.


----------



## Mr. Bostin (Dec 8, 2009)

*founder dive*

the first dive we did was 90ft and the second was around 70. first dive of the winter that we filmed. most of the flounder moved early this year but we still did ok


----------



## lightchop (Jan 15, 2009)

Good job on hunting down the flounder and putting together and great video. That was one fine day on the water and under the water for sure.

coolbluestreak. I had same problem on my first dive. The few I shot in the gill plate pulled off because they are so soft. I moved my shots back behind the gill plate or shot them in the belly. I didn't loose another fish after better shot placement.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

lightchop said:


> I moved my shots back behind the gill plate or shot them in the belly. I didn't loose another fish after better shot placement.


Cool, I'll try that next time.


----------



## cobran (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks that was a great video. I thought all the flounder moved out of here in the winter?


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

man that looks fun!


----------



## Mr. Bostin (Dec 8, 2009)

*flounder dive*



cobran said:


> Thanks that was a great video. I thought all the flounder moved out of here in the winter?


 
there are always some flounder on the wrecks we shot some last year when the temp was in the low 30s. the first few good cold snaps is when you can really hit the flounder good, the times they move is a little different every year though.


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

I tried the 50' wrecks Jan 8, but no luck. Should have gone deeper I suppose and I was on the surface using hook & line.

You think they are heading back in?

Nice video...which one?


----------

